# Sexing Citronella



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

If anyone could assist me with sexing these 2, 7 month old citronellas I would appreciate it.
Pictures 1-3 are FROG 1
Pictures 4-5 are FROG 2

WIthout having prior experience, it is difficult for myself to look at the toe pads and the angle of the back.

Thanks


----------



## WVFROGGER23 (Jan 5, 2010)

You will probably have to take some pics from above. That gives a better view of the toe pads.


----------



## Marc (Feb 3, 2008)

I would say sexing at 7 months of age might be a bit to early. Cits can be hard to sex. I have a 18 month old with large toe pads which is a male and a 18 month one with small toe pads, also a male. I was so sure these were a pair too.

Now my other cit proven pair, one does have larger toe pads and the other smaller toe pads. but I'm not so sure the one with the large toepads is the male now.


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

bricespice said:


> WIthout having prior experience, it is difficult for myself to look at the toe pads and the angle of the back.
> Thanks


Curious where the "angle of the back" theory came from? I've sexed a few frogs in my days and never has the back angle been a clue...
Citronella body size is a true measure (assuming similar aged animals)-- females are almost always larger. Toepads factor in too, but at 7 months, may not be as much of an indicator.
Scott


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

they dont look nearly old enough try again in 6 months


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> they dont look nearly old enough try again in 6 months


my thoughts exactly, they look like froglets..


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I will snap some photos of the toe pads in 2-3 months and repost to see if there is any new developments in opinions.
Thanks!


----------

